# Hymer Accessories



## 102790 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi, Contemplating purchase of 2004 Hymer C524 (rear bunk model) and am having trouble finding any information (Hymer website not much use for older models, Brownhills not much usde either):

1) Details and costs of Hymer roof rack to suit carrying of windsurfing equipment. Brownhills suggested rough quote of approximately £1600, including roof bars and fitting, but could not be too specific as they require the vehicle serial number. Also they could not provide any pictures to show what I would be getting. Only really require the roof rack i.e. not the ladder as I would you an independent ladder for security reasons.

2) Website(s) for Hymer accesories.

3) The overall length of this vehicle.

4) The user payload.

5) What is the maximum load that could be carried in the garage.

I am new to motorhoming and this would be my first vehicle. Any information regarding the above would be very much appreciated.

Cheers............Ashers. :roll:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hymer*

Hi

http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/ for accessories etc and www.dmiuk.com for layouts etc

Weight and such technical data should be on the vehicle VIN plate.

Russell


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Ashers said:


> Brownhills not much usde either):


An absolute classic Ashers.

Shouldn't this have been posted in the "Jokes and Trivia" forum?

Jock.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Pop in the year and then the model you will get technical data etc

http://www.hymer.com/de/index.php?kategorie=100105

Thats why I like Hymer


----------



## 102790 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi, thanks for link to Hymer site.

However could not read dimensions on pDF download as they were too blurred.

Aslo couldn't see how to translate instuctions to english. Just me being a bit dense I guess.

Thanks for response though.

Cheers.........Ashers.


----------

